# what do you carry in your pants pocket



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Captain had a good question but I would like to know what most carry in a pants pocket?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

A K-T 3AT in a DH holster.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Right now? I'm wearing cargo shorts. I've got my wallet back left. Keys in left front pocket. Spare mag in left cargo pocket. PDA in right cargo pocket. Knife in right front pocket. 

XD on my hip! :mrgreen: P3AT in the pocket of my outfit does not allow full-size carry.

All that will change when I get my Versapack in a couple days though.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Baggy dress slacks? Kahr PM40 w/ Armalaser, right front.
Jeans? Kahr, right rear.
Cargo shorts? XD 45 Service, right thigh, or often the Kahr.

Gave up on IWBs... 'cuz it's always hot in FL.

I trade comfort for draw speed. Besides, if you're asked impolitely for your wallet, it's suspicious reaching for your waist band... not in your pocket. With the laser, all I have to do is clear the pocket, and I can light him up from hip level... Trust me, I've punched a lot of holes in man-size target kill zones at 20' from the right hip.

Lasers are VERY good...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*not much ...*

~ a Spyderco Delica & a micro-leatherman on my keys. O' yeah, sometimes
a little Taurus PT111 in my BDU shorts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Ruger SP-101 in a Simply Rugged "Pocket Protector" or a North American Arms Mini Mag.


----------



## mikeg (Sep 20, 2007)

I often carry a Ruger Vaquero 45 Colt with 3.75 inch barrel, the one shown in my avatar, in a front jeans pocket. I cover up the little bit of the grip that shows with an untucked shirt.

Mike G.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I bought a NAA Guardian 380 specifically for an in-pocket piece. My GP100 is just a trifle big. I am waiting for my Concealed Weapons Permit and expect it between Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Billfold,keys, change, everything else is on the belt.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Kershaw Ken Onion Leek and NAA 22 Mag in NAA pocket holster.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Work pants: Kershaw Blur, a lighter, my keys, some breath mints

Everyday pants: CRKT of some sort, a lighter, my smokes, some breath mints, spare change, loose bills, receipts, and Lord knows what else.


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

I wear overalls alot
Front right keys
Front left Kershaw Ken Onion
Front and center Smart carry with a G23 and 26 rounds
That Smart carry with overalls is greased lightning and invisible.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

This is what I carry 90 percent of the time. My P99C is always on my hip and when I wear 5.11 pants I use the airweight 38 SP in my right front pocket.










Then when i have certain slacks or jeans on with a smaller front pocket I use a Kel-Tec 380 in my right pocket










and when I'm in my car I always have the Judge in the pocket of one of my bags.










and that's all she wrote.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

I like that kel-tek carry spacedoggy. Where'd you get it?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW GUNERD
i thought they were everywhere
the shootingindustry.com said they made ~370,000 of them in 2005


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks hideit. I guess I haven't been everywhere. I havn't seen them in any gun shops or shows. But I guess if one looks hard enough, they can be found on the internet etc. Ya might have to do away with half the questions on this forum though. Your post could apply to them as well. Thanks for the site.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I very seldom carry a gun in my pocket. On some occasions I've stuck my S&W 442 in my hip pocket of my jeans for a quick trip for an errand. When I'm dressed, its a belt holster with either my Smith & Wesson Model 19 or my Model 586. The 4" 586 carries a little better than the 2 1/2" Model 19, as the longer barrel keeps the holster from swinging out.

Bob Wright


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> This is what I carry 90 percent of the time. My P99C is always on my hip and when I wear 5.11 pants I use the airweight 38 SP in my right front pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spacedoggy,
I'm afraid to ask what you'd carry given a large SUV... or a Mac Truck? Can you fit a Bradley Fighting Vehicle in the back?

Got one of those yet??? hahaha

Nice combo. Now you just need a third hand.

Jeff


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

In my pocket I carry a Keltec P3AT, a Benchmade DejaVu and a Spitfire keychain pepper sprayer. That's for summer in SC. More often I have more gun in a IWB holster.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Walther PPK/s. If I'm wearing cargo shorts, then it's the P99 in the right cargo pocket.


----------

